# Extension for C-cell maglite



## 22hornet (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 2C maglite with a Malkoff dropin. From time to time I would like to use it at full power (240 lumens instead of 140 lumens) with 3 C cells.
So, could anyone tell me if there are extensions for a C-cell maglite (screw on and off) to increase the magazine capacity with one C-cell?

Many thanks!
Joris


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 6, 2008)

You will not often find such an extender because of the design of the mag body / tailcap.

The body has shallow inside threads, which means that whatever you screw into it will block the passage of the battery. 

To make an extender, you probably need to make one that is plugged on the end that screws into the body, with a post to conduct between the 2nd battery and the 3rd. It becomes somewhat of a "screw in battery" as opposed to an extension of the battery tube.

There are other ways to do it, but that's the only "convertible" way that comes to mind. The others require altering the kight.

Daniel


----------



## gswitter (Nov 6, 2008)

You could ask fivemega if he has any. He listed and sold some extensions (20mm I think) a few month back.

If you're really desperate, you can stack a few of these, but it might be cheaper to pay someone (if you can find someone) to chop and re-thread a 4C into a 2C + extension for you.


----------



## Chodes (Nov 6, 2008)

As mentioned above , Fivemega was selling C extension tubes:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204599


----------



## 22hornet (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello,
thanks for the info. It seems, though, that a 1C extension is not readily available :mecry:.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## b2eze (Nov 12, 2008)

Why not buy a 3-C mag and switch the drop in? Flashlightking.com has 3-C on sale for $16.30 (USD) Email them for shipping rate. 
I have no afilliation (can't even SPELL it!)with flashlightking.com, other than being a long time customer. Just passing on a good deal.
Wilson


----------

